# green colored lumber



## bierhound5 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello woodworkers. I'm new here, this is my first posting to woodworkingtalk.com.

I'm in the planning stages of a project right now, and one of the things I'll need is a wood that is green in color. Stains and dyes are not an option. I've considered using poplar, but I've heard that the green will change to brown over time.

Any tips would be most appreciated.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

pressure treated is green


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe if you gave some more explanation of your project and requirements someone could help you.

George


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

the color will only change when exposed to outside elements unless you seal it (yearly). By the way, Welcome to the forum.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

the green inside poplarwill turn brown with time even with a finish


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Poplar will definitely not stay green. It ages and turns brown, even with a finish. There are a few green woods out there, I think, but they're expensive and not native to the US. I'm obviously assuming you're in the US, which may be wrong. Tell us some more, especially why you think dyes aren't acceptable and the project you're planning and we may be able to help you more.


----------



## bierhound5 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks to all for such quick responses. I don't want to give away too much, as this project will be entered into a competition at the state fair. (Perhaps I'm being overly secretive?) :smile: I would like green to represent spring (the season), and do not want to use stains or dyes simply becasue I don't want to. 

I believe the wow factor can increase incredibly if I can achieve what I want while using only the natural color of the wood.

Doesn't matter where the wood comes from, or how much it costs.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd suggest talking to some of your local hardwood or exotic wood suppliers and see if they know where to find some green wood, then. I suspect you'll find cost will most definitely be a factor when you start seeing $50+ /bf for importing specific exotics, unless you happen to just be lucky and find something near you. 

As for being secretive, I suspect it's unnecessary, but that's your choice. If you can give us some of the other wood choices, that may help us refine some options as well. I'd personally go with a maple and use an analine dye to make it green, myself. You can get some amazing colors and still see the natural grains of the wood. You will also get a much more even (likely) coloring that way and you can make it as light or dark as you like.


----------



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Lignum Vitae is one of the woods that I use for green in my Intarsia artwork. It is brown when freshly cut but when exposed to UV will turn a vivid dark green. Palo Santos is another but much more difficult to find. Blue Mahoe has a range of greens but is also very expensive and rare in anything but turning blanks. I do use heart poplar but it does have a tendency to darken up over time unless it is encapsulated into something like table top resin to prevent oxidation.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

If you can't get ahold of any green wood you might have to consider using a dye. I have seen some beautiful greens on turnings that were dyed green.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Duration is important. Tulip poplar WILL change, but it will take a fair amount of time if you put on a few coats of UV-blocking finish.

If you can build/display within a couple of weeks, maybe a little longer, and it won't spend any time in direct sunlight, then tulip poplar will work. Biggest problem will be in finding substantial-sized planks that are consistent in color, as the green is usually only part of a plank. You can see some good examples on my site.

Paul


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i agree with phinds and though of posting that
i paneled my home with poplar wood and it kept the green color for some time
but did turn brown
how long will you have from making it till judging?


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> the green inside poplarwill turn brown with time even with a finish





frankp said:


> Poplar will definitely not stay green. It ages and turns brown, even with a finish.
> 
> IMO. If you put a clear sealer on poplar it will stay green with it's protective coating just like anything else will. I have 300 year old poplar that is as green as when it was cut once you remove the weathered surface.:yes: SO, How long is the state fair going to last?


----------



## reberly (Jan 9, 2011)

Sumac is a nice color of green. It has nice graining and it might have unusual properties in ultraviolet light.
Rich


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

IMO. If you put a clear sealer on poplar it will stay green with it's protective coating just like anything else will. I have 300 year old poplar that is as green as when it was cut once you remove the weathered surface.:yes: SO, How long is the state fair going to last?[/QUOTE]
it is green on the inside i agree but it will not hold the green color with a finish on it
this peice of trim in my home has poly on it and has now been up for 12 yrs or so.and was green colored when installed


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Been wrong before, probably will do it again.:huh:


----------



## SC Polarbear (Jan 3, 2011)

Try lignum vitae. It starts out green then turns a golden color but now it is turning green again. If you are only using a small amount.


----------



## reberly (Jan 9, 2011)

Black locust also had tints of green in the lumber. Just make sure you are wearing armor when you mill or mould it.
Rich


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

The only true green colored wood that I know of is verawood. It is related closely to lignum vitae and is hard, oily, and heavy. I have used it for inlays and it does hold its green color. In fact, the more it is exposed to light, the darker green it gets. It is slightly olive in tone.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

What Jack said. I used Verda wood for some intarsia leaves and the green is awesome


----------

